

Has anyone here tried ad copy in the "Does Anyone Else?" format? - klbarry

On Reddit, DAE are commonly voted to the top because people like to associate with their identity, have nostalgia, and speak their mind. Has anyone ever done this with an outside audience? For instance, using a banner ad, targeting fashion people and saying "Does anyone else think this celebrities outfit is hideous"? etc.
======
jcr
"Does anyone else think this celebrities' outfit is hideous?"

"Does anyone else think this outfit is hideous"?

"Does anyone else think this is hideous"?

"Do you think this celebrities' outfit is hideous?"

"Do you think this outfit is hideous?"

"Do you think this is hideous?"

"Is this celebrities' outfit is hideous?"

"Is this outfit is hideous?"

"Is this hideous?"

You have to answer the tough questions, "Which is more important to stress,
the affinity or the provocation?" and of course, "How to accomplish both in
effective speech?"

